# Look 586 rear dropout / hanger



## cantride55 (Sep 19, 2008)

Does anyone know a quick way / site to order a rear drop out / hanger for a 586? Where I live Look dealers are few and far between, I have found ordering the parts myself is usually just as fast and sometimes cheaper. Do other Look models have / use this "break away" style and so are they interchangable i.e. 595? I went to the Look website and while I did not spend an hour searching, I found it a liitle difficult and decided to ask here. Any help or suggestions would be great, thanks.


----------



## Schneiderguy (Jan 9, 2005)

I broke one on my 565 and contacted Look USA. They sent me a new one quickly without charge


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

If you're in the US, call our customer service line and we should be able to get you sorted out. The contact info is in my signature.


----------



## cantride55 (Sep 19, 2008)

Thanks. Since I'm in Canada (Toronto) with no dealers in the whole freakin country (go figure) I e-mailed Look in France, still to hear back from them. I'll try usa customer service. Seems it won't be as easy as I hoped. Oh well, I'll order a couple 'cause these "break away" hangers seem to work really well. I dropped the bike (not hard) and it broke.....better than damaging my frame though.


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

cantride55 said:


> Thanks. Since I'm in Canada (Toronto) with no dealers in the whole freakin country (go figure) I e-mailed Look in France, still to hear back from them. I'll try usa customer service. Seems it won't be as easy as I hoped. Oh well, I'll order a couple 'cause these "break away" hangers seem to work really well. I dropped the bike (not hard) and it broke.....better than damaging my frame though.


The LOOK distributor in Canada is Kempter Marketing ( www.kmi.ca ). We cannot ship to Canada, but they should be able to help you out.


----------



## cantride55 (Sep 19, 2008)

Thanks. I do remember running across thst company name somewhere awhile ago. I forgot. Does anyone know why it is not listed as a distributor for Look products on the website?


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

cantride55 said:


> Thanks. Since I'm in Canada (Toronto) with no dealers in the whole freakin country (go figure) I e-mailed Look in France, still to hear back from them. I'll try usa customer service. Seems it won't be as easy as I hoped. Oh well, I'll order a couple 'cause these "break away" hangers seem to work really well. I dropped the bike (not hard) and it broke.....better than damaging my frame though.


http://www.labicicletta.com/edatcat/cad/tlsstore.cgi?user_action=list&category=Frames - Road - Look


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

Did you check the document pouch that came with your Look Frame? Mine has an extra hanger in it. It is my understanding they have been doing this for quite some time.


----------



## cantride55 (Sep 19, 2008)

rward325, thanks good suggestion. Just checked, no it didn't come with an extra hanger. To clarify a bit, there are a couple of shops in town which sell Look frames, I got a hanger from one them and am back on the road. What I really want is a company I can contact directly and order the part myself. i.e. I also broke a headtube guide for my ft. der. cable, lbs out of them and will have to wait a week and a half for them to arrive whereas if I order the part myself in a perfect world I'll be riding sooner due to a direct shipment 

Thanks Chas for the heads up on the company I also found KMI as a possible contact.

rward325, nice build you put together. I also put Ardennes on mine.


----------



## cantride55 (Sep 19, 2008)

Chas, my bad I just realized that KMI is in fact Kemper. Oops. Ah, I usually feel better after a little ego deflation.


----------



## cantride55 (Sep 19, 2008)

I need to close the circle. Once again thanks to all who offered sugestions.

The look website does not list any authorized dealers for Canada, which is partially why I came here. I contacted Kemper (KMI), as directed by both Look (France) and Lookusa (thanks Chas) I explained the situation and Ray @ KMI shipped the parts to me. The lack of information for Canada on the Look website will be explored and hopefully updated according to Ray.
So I am here to also pass it along that KMI is in deed the distributor for Look in Canada and handles service. I have only good things to say about my dealings with KMI and trust that the frustrations I experienced trying to get replacement parts quickly may make it easier for anyone else in a similar situation in the future. That shop linked above is authorized and thet were very helpful as well. All in all I learned much and continue to be satisfied with the great product.


----------

